# New from Ankona



## lemaymiami

-be really nice to see the specs, length, beam, draft, hull weight, etc. Thanks.


----------



## iMacattack

Per their website:

http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html

Specifications:

Length: 14' 8"
Beam: 68"
Weight: 280 Lbs
Draft: 6-7"
Max HP: 25


----------



## MATT

Very nice, wonder what it would look like with some fish blood on the deck....any one at Ankona know how to cast?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> -be really nice to see the specs, length, beam, draft, hull weight, etc. Thanks.



Jan quoted specs from the web site based on a prototype.  Thanks Jan.

Since I'm not into hype, I was waiting for the actual specs for the completed hull.

The hull pictured was easily picked up and placed on the trailer by hand which means the original estimate for weight was high @ 280lbs. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]  I can't wait to see what the weight will be for my bare bones skiff will be.  Guessing it is going to be around 200lbs.   We'll update as soon as I can post accurate info.


----------



## deerfly

looks great so far, looking forward to the real data too.


----------



## firecat1981

Looks like a cool boat.

On a side note, this shill would have been 10 times more effective if you showed the girl in the bikini from the front!


----------



## backwaterbandits

Nice pics. The boat looks great...Good luck w/her.


----------



## Shinerkiller

Capt Ron is this a bare bones? If not what upgrades does it have


----------



## iMacattack

Got my first ride on the SUV. Neat little boat.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Capt Ron is this a bare bones? If not what upgrades does it have


The one pictured has optional decks and platform. Right now the decks are built to order. 

Hopefully in the next week or so we will be posting pictures on my bare bones skiff with one option, a color upgrade. Unfortunately my color choice is delaying my build due to another series of unfortunate issues with our supplier. I understand he's back in action and hope to have the custom color gelcoat next week sometime. 

The option list will be determined by our customer's requests and the interior standard layout is still work in progress. It's my intention to take my basic SUV and transform it to my own in pursuit of the perfect skiff.


----------



## Un-shore

> Looks like a cool boat.
> 
> On a side note, this shill would have been 10 times more effective if you showed the girl in the bikini from the front!


Then guys would be thinking, "Boat, what boat?" 

BTW, this is a nice boat, me wants one.


----------



## iMacattack

> showed the girl in the bikini from the front!


Easy guys, That's Mel's daughter...


----------



## rkmurphy

> showed the girl in the bikini from the front!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy guys, That's Mel's daughter...
Click to expand...

I had a feeling someone was going to call out on that one. Haha. Way to defend your friends' daughter's honor, Jan!


----------



## copperhead

If you guys only had an idea, she's quite the fisherperson, has no problem yanking a pull start tiller engine and running the boat, can back down a trailer faster than about anyone than I know. Downside is she'll bore you to death with details of latin genus/species of different flats grasses and water pH, etc. as a budding marine bio.

Better have your game on if you think you can outfish her...


----------



## oysterbreath

Sweet boat! One of these days I've GOT to see it in person! Until then, my only complaint is...you need to make some HIGH res pictures available. My computer background needs to be changed! lol


----------



## salt_life

Looks good Cap Ron! ;


----------



## paint it black

Would a 40hp be too much for one of these?


How about a 30hp?

A buddy of mine has a 3cyl short shaft yamaha that would fit great on there and I can probably get off of him.

This is definitely a skiff that looks great and I can afford to pay cash.


----------



## mark_gardner

another prime example of "whats old is new again"  nice job


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Would a 40hp be too much for one of these?
> 
> 
> How about a 30hp?
> 
> A buddy of mine has a 3cyl short shaft yamaha that would fit great on there and I can probably get off of him.
> 
> This is definitely a skiff that looks great and I can afford to pay cash.



Max rated for the SUV is 25hp.

We have the Copperhead that can be rated up to 50 hp. Copperhead runs nice with a 30 hp but if you want more details, feel free to contact me. Contact info is in my sig.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> another prime example of "whats old is new again"  nice job


Uhhmmmmm. While she has the old school look, I assure you what's underneath is new. 

"What's old is new again" is the Native.


----------



## paint it black

> Would a 40hp be too much for one of these?
> 
> 
> How about a 30hp?
> 
> A buddy of mine has a 3cyl short shaft yamaha that would fit great on there and I can probably get off of him.
> 
> This is definitely a skiff that looks great and I can afford to pay cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max rated for the SUV is 25hp.
> 
> We have the Copperhead that can be rated up to 50 hp.  Copperhead runs nice with a 30 hp but if you want more details, feel free to contact me.  Contact info is in my sig.
Click to expand...


I spoke to mel and he said he can accommodate it to run the 30 or 40. 

Copperhead is out of my price range.


----------



## paint it black

Are there any differences as far as the hull shape goes between the Native SUV and the Native?
I don't know, the SUV appeals to me more.
It appears like it doesn't have as much freeboard as the Native does, but it could just be the fact that it's all white instead of two toned.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> I spoke to mel and he said he can accommodate it to run the 30 or 40.


I was referring to our standard build w/ tiller having a max rating of 25 hp..  Ankona is a custom builder so we "accommodate" more times than not. 




> Copperhead is out of my price range.


We have a demo hull available at a reduced price.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Are there any differences as far as the hull shape goes between the Native SUV and the Native?
> I don't know, the SUV appeals to me more.
> It appears like it doesn't have as much freeboard as the Native does, but it could just be the fact that it's all white instead of two toned.



From the waterline up, the outside of the hull is basically the same. It's what's below the waterline that is different. Yes, the shear was lowered.


----------



## copperhead

Ron is correct about the SUV being std @ 25hp. We have a wide lattitude what we can do with the hull shape vs. HP. We can rate a Copperhead as high as 70 hp actually, easy 40 on the SUV, but both require some lamination and minor engineering changes. We do the best to accommodate whatever our customers want.

As long as they don't want us to build a black hull, name it 'Shallow Grave' and put a 60 on an SUV


----------



## paint it black

> I spoke to mel and he said he can accommodate it to run the 30 or 40.
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to our standard build w/ tiller having a max rating of 25 hp.. Ankona is a custom builder so we "accommodate" more times than not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copperhead is out of my price range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a demo hull available at a reduced price.
Click to expand...

I never intended to say you were wrong.
It was more of a statement about how great the company is to deal with that they will work with a probable customer to fit ones needs.



> Ron is correct about the SUV being std @ 25hp.  We have a wide lattitude what we can do with the hull shape vs. HP.  We can rate a Copperhead as high as 70 hp actually, easy 40 on the SUV, but both require some lamination and minor engineering changes.  We do the best to accommodate whatever our customers want.
> 
> As long as they don't want us to build a black hull, name it 'Shallow Grave' and put a 60 on an SUV



Hey, I want a black hull ya know....lol
Capt. Benny Blanco from "FishingFlamingo.com" runs a black HPX T and the fish in 'mingo don't seem to mind. 

My choices will be between black, and light teal. 

I definitely want a boat from Ankona. 
It's all about getting the financial aspect worked out.
Whether it's now, in a couple months, I will get one if it fits my needs. 

Would the SUV perform well in Flamingo?
It will be my main territory. 
Biscayne Bay being the second most area I fish, but it's predominantly night fishing.


----------



## copperhead

Time for Ron to get to work on the Skiff Shop SUV!


----------



## salt_life

Nice Ron!That color dead grass has always been my fav.


----------



## JaredFacemyer

That is a SWEET boat. I'm deffinately going to look into one for my next boat. Post more pics of your boat too.


----------



## tguasjr

How about some interior pic's?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Ron and Mel,

That looks awesome. You got a real winner there. Congrats!


----------



## tim_henshaw

Wow that looks sweet. I too am very interested in the SUV but my only complaint is that it does not have walk around gunnels, Which might make me steer towards the Regular Native. HHHHMMMMM. Ankona has definitely won me over thats for sure ;D


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

The boat Mel posted is my project boat and represents our entry level model with one option, color. We are working on the final layout of the top cap and may take into account some of the concepts I use on this project. We have a demo hull with a simple deck layouts available to sea trial in Ft. Pierce. I hung the my motor this evening before I realized I was out of sealant but off to the supply store and should have her in the water this weekend for her shakedown. That is when I will ponder how I want mine laid out.  

It is our intention to keep this boat within the working man's budget, below 8K boat (basic hull), motor and trailer and the options simple and price conscious. The hull as shown, in standard white, is 3K (introductory pricing). The "SUV" is get'r done boat and this one will be titled for my personal use.  

Stay tuned and I will update as soon as I can.

CR/TSS


----------



## paint it black

> Wow that looks sweet. I too am very interested in the SUV but my only complaint is that it does not have walk around gunnels, Which might make me steer towards the Regular Native. HHHHMMMMM. Ankona has definitely won me over thats for sure ;D


They will add the gunwales for extra money.
If you read around, it says that they can do the inside layout however the customer wants it. 
It'll just cost more for obvious reasons.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

Power


----------



## JaredFacemyer

That looks sweet!  These boats deffinately have my attention. Is that a 20in transom? If so can they do a 15? And post some more pics.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> That looks sweet!   These boats deffinately have my attention. Is that a 20in transom? If so can they do a 15? And post some more pics.


Yes, our standard is a 20" transom but we can easily make it 15" @ no additional charge at the time of your order.

First step was to adjust the trailer to suit me and hang power. Trying to acquire my first choice materials for the interior build and hoping it won't be cost prohibitive. I'll post pics as I make progress. I'm following my own advice of "use the boat and the layout will design itself"


----------



## MATT

Looking good when you taking me for a ride?


----------



## brew1891

> The "SUV" is  get'r done boat and this one will be titled for my personal use for a few weeks then I will sell it and get a new one



Fixed it for ya ;D


----------



## Flyline

> Power


If u get her done by Nov 15 for snipe season then I want it! Hurry up..... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop




----------



## tguasjr

Wow! that looks awesome. How fast does it move with that motor and load in it?


----------



## copperhead

Center console, side console, you design your SUV


----------



## Flyline

> Center console, side console, you design your SUV


 I need to keep in touch with you Mel....my time is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to tight to sneak in your shop.

thank you for the email......Native SUV already caught my eye


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Wow! that looks awesome. How fast does it move with that motor and load in it?


I did not have my GPS since it was the maiden voyage and still breaking in the motor. This boat was designed around the new 20hp 4 strokes and this motor is near 190 lbs.  As you can probably tell from the pics, I had a normal load but really need the weight of the front deck to safely open her up.  I'm sure I was cruising in the mid 20's with less than 3/4 throttle. I'll get real numbers soon.


----------



## out-cast

> Center console, side console, you design your SUV


Your killin' me Mel!!


----------



## pbjeep

what is the width of that rig ...boat on trailer? Looks pretty good, keep up the hard work.


----------



## bmack

That is one sweet lookin' rig. Can't wait to see one up close.


----------



## johnmauser

Mel, that CC Native is beautiful. First I was thinking Copperhead, then I fell in love with the SUV, but then went back to the Copperhead because of the length (wish the SUV was a little longer), but this new pic has got me thinking about the Native SUV again. Guess I'm gonna have to come see them in person when I get the funds.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Mel, that CC Native is beautiful.  First I was thinking Copperhead, then I fell in love with the SUV, but then went back to the Copperhead because of the length (wish the SUV was a little longer), but this new pic has got me thinking about the Native SUV again.  Guess I'm gonna have to come see them in person when I get the funds.


We don't charge admission to see them.  ;D ;D


----------



## johnmauser

Yeah, but I'm driving from North Carolina to see them. And I know I'm gonna be ready to lay down some money once I see them in person.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Yeah, but I'm driving from North Carolina to see them.  And I know I'm gonna be ready to lay down some money once I see them in person.


Yeah, I was just kidding.

What part of NC are you in?


----------



## johnmauser

I live in a town called Swansboro. It's at the beach about midway up and down the NC coast. I got to play around in Gordon Churchill's Copperhead last month and was really impressed, but those Native's are purrrrty


----------



## tim_henshaw

Yeah the same goes for me. Im not going to check them out untill I have the money for my boat. Because I know once I see it, Im going to love it. I just have to narrow down how I want Mel and the crew to build it. Lots of options and I love it.


----------



## Flyline

I will be in Sebastunnn inlet for 3 days this week.....friday afternoon to sunday morning...


While I'm there.....is there any chance to bring a Native SUV or Copperhead while I'm here?

This is only time I have this week.....thanks.....before I hit back to work and head on the road.


----------

